# Etsy Stores



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm not sure if there is already a thread on this or if its even legal per the moderators. If not, please forgive me.

I love all the cute clothes, carriers and other things I see on here! If you have an Etsy Store could you post a link so I can browse your items!

Thanks!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey
Im not crafty enough to have a store, but I thought I would plug a few of my favs! 
"Ivy's Mom" on here makes absolutely beautiful carriers, she has posted pics of them on the forums-search for Vintage Bitch on here or Etsy. 
I have a very talented friend who makes beautiful custom portraits of dogs and other pets, she also has prints available and cards, etc featuring her art work. She has several that she has done of chis, theres one of a little merle that is absolutely stunning. Her store is:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/doodledogpaintings?ref=seller_info
I also purchased a few ts for My from this store as she is often chilly indoors with the a/c, really liked the seller and the items were great quality. She has some really cute little shirts, all have keyholes that are well placed for clipping a lead to their harness.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/greenbeandog
Happy shopping!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I sew doggie dresses and vests. Here is my Etsy site. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/mycutedogs


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the plug reese and miley  yep sell doggy carriers. My etsy shop is 
www.thevintagebitch.etsy.com


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:hello1:I don't have an etsy shop either, but I do make cuddle cups, blankets/quilts, dresses and vests, and also jewelry......all for dogs! Plus I do make items for us humans too!:coolwink:

Here are pics of the cuddlecup:


























[/QUOTE]

dog afghan/blanket:


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Very talented people!*

Lovely things ladys and thanks for the links!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice thread idea, lizz5000. So many of you have lovely shops. Thanks for sharing the links. I will definitely be checking them all out.


----------



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks guys for the links and pictures of such beautiful stuff! I will check out your links!


----------



## SteffyKisses (Aug 12, 2010)

This is my etsy store I started. I make dog items and dog jewelry for toy dogs. You can see it here if you would like.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/ChocolateKennels


----------

